# GE 8504666 Motor "master thread"



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

Here are links to other threads on the forum pertaining to this motor:

*Who's running a larger sepex out there??? *(SepEx motor mapping file from that thread, developed by member steiner also included below)
*GE 11" SepEx Roll Call & Requests*
*A different way to run a SepEx?*

Other SepEx info (may or may not be related to this motor):

*Soleq Sepex Controller*
*Noob with sepex fixation*
Will continue to update and add _as I find time_ < what a concept.


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

Tricky forum software! 

{{{Reserving this post as a placeholder for more info...}}}


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

toddshotrods said:


> I'm actually planning to swap series field coils into mine,


Sounds like what I am doing with my 13" once sepex...transitioning to Series motor...lol

I have one word of advise. Major. He has helped me immensely off-line. I now know what I have to do and more importantly... I pretty much know why, which is kewl. A public thanks to him. (Sorry Todd... for the side-track) 

Cheers.


----------



## Sompom (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey Todd! I have question! Where is the center in your pattern. I was able to figure out that the diagram was head-on in the default view, but I can't find the center of your diagrams for my life. I haven't tried much, but I made lines between all the bolts (after making the bolts circles, not two arcs), and then I made perpendiculars from all the midpoints. I guess they aren't on a circle, because the lines didn't all intersect. Do you have a diagram with the center? Is the origin of your drawing the center?
Thanks for any help!


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

Sompom said:


> Hey Todd! I have question! Where is the center in your pattern. I was able to figure out that the diagram was head-on in the default view, but I can't find the center of your diagrams for my life. I haven't tried much, but I made lines between all the bolts (after making the bolts circles, not two arcs), and then I made perpendiculars from all the midpoints. I guess they aren't on a circle, because the lines didn't all intersect. Do you have a diagram with the center? Is the origin of your drawing the center?
> Thanks for any help!


Sorry about that. The center is indeed the origin of the x & y axes. In my software I can enter "0" for the starting point and be dead center. If you need me to do something to help you locate it let me know. I can put crosshairs or an "axle" spline in the drawing and/or model, or whatever you need.


----------



## Sompom (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah, that would be great if you could just put a stick, or even just a point to mark the center, just to make if perfectly clear. (I'm not too familiar with SolidWorks, I'm actually having someone help me with that part )


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

No problem, I'll have it for you tomorrow. I was posting from my cell at work earlier - tired now...


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

I replaced the two ZIP files in the first post with updated versions, that have an axle spline and spline crosshairs to locate the center of the pattern.

Please let me know if that worked. I think you said you're working in SolidWorks? How are you using the patterns - 2D to manually drill, or 3D/CAD model for CNC machining?

I've been extremely busy, but will eventually get around to linking all the other info I know about in those first three posts, and adding more downloadable resources.


----------



## Sompom (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes, we are using a CNC machine (is it even possible to get enough accuracy by hand?) I believe it worked, I'm getting together with my cutter today, so I'll see if he likes it (like I said, I'm clueless! )


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

Sompom said:


> ...is it even possible to get enough accuracy by hand?...


Absolutely. A competent fabricator or machinist can take a simple drawing and perform wonders. I do and love both - CAD/CNC and hand fabrication. With hand fabrication, precision is a matter of patience + skill.




Sompom said:


> ...I'm getting together with my cutter today, so I'll see if he likes it (like I said, I'm clueless! )


Please continue to provide feedback, especially what his opinions are. I want to tailor the files to the average needs, as much as possible. I used the files provided to create the mounting holes for a very elaborate CAD/CNC motor mount. The mounting holes were spot on. Even before the mounting holes had been fully bored out to the proper bolt hole size, the bolts dropped straight through the mount, and were easily hand threaded into the motor. (The original holes were bored to something like .374" i.d., on the CNC. I think we finished them to .390) If nothing else, I would like to keep track of how much variance there may be between GE production motor machining.

I love this stuff!


----------



## Sompom (Jan 15, 2011)

Sorry I've taken so long to reply, I've been getting carried away with other things, and I really don't have anything useful to say.
When I went to meet my cutter, he had already imported the whole thing, and was basically ready to cut, so I suppose he though the drawings were alright. We cut it into plastic, and I took it home to stick it on the motor, and the hole we had made in the center (4 inch diameter) was too small! I haven't gotten to meet with him since, but it looks like the bolts will line up. I have more plastic, so I suppose we should cut it again with a bigger hole to see if it works out.

By the way, what bolts did you use?


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

Cool, just keep us up-to-date.  Glad to hear it's working.



Sompom said:


> ...so I suppose we should cut it again with a bigger hole to see if it works out...


I would. It's always cheaper to experiment with a piece of plastic or wood first.




Sompom said:


> ...By the way, what bolts did you use?


Right now I just have some 3/8"-16 Grade 3 socket head bolts securing the mount to the motor. They will eventually be replaced with Grade 8 12pt head. My mount has counterbored holes for the bolt heads to sink into.


----------

